# Will regular 229 mags work in the new frame 229?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I forgot to get 229-1 mags and picked up three 229 mags. at a show. They seem to fit tight with no play or wobble in them. Will they still work in the newer framed model?


----------



## Sig Marine (Jan 17, 2011)

I assume you are inquiring about 9mm magazines. The NEWER frames will accept both 228/229/9mm and 229-1 magazines. The OLDER frames will only accept the 228/229 mags so you are "good to go".

With the newer frames, there have been a few feeding problems related to the older magazines because of loose fit. I have a newer 229 and continue to use both 228/229 and 229-1 magazines at the range where any malfunction is merely an inconvenience. When loading my gun for carry or home defense I will ONLY use the newer 229-1 magazines.

Hope this helps...Sig Marine


----------

